# how should a vest fit?



## xero87 (Mar 13, 2009)

I just purchased a vest that has an adjustable strap at the back. I'm measured as a 37" chest, and I purchased a 38R. However, being a slimmer guy, the torso is a bit wide on the 38R. I can adjust the back so that it fits better, but I don't quite like how the material bunches up. I plan on wearing it with a jacket though.

I also tried on the 36R, it fit a little better, but the shoulder area was a bit snug. So I was wondering if you guys here think I should go back for the 36, or keep the 38?


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

This is tricky, I think. If the choices are only either a 36 or a 38, you have to be sure that the 36 is not too snug, causing the buttons to pull on the front visibly. If you can't breathe or sit comfortably, then the 36 is too snug.

Alternatively, just have the 38 altered down to fit better. Shouldn't be too costly, and you'll have a better-looking result. The problem with using the adjuster strap is that the waist gets cinched without doing anything about the chest, and it sounds like that is the issue in this case.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

I wouldn't worry too much about it as you usually can't see the vest:


----------



## Cavaliere (Oct 25, 2006)

A vest should have what is known as a 'touch' fit, being neither too tight nor loose. 

The vest is the most difficult component of a suit; think about it: it needs to be as flat as a pancake on an object reminiscent of a potato.

RTW vests tend also to be too long. A vest is at its best IMO when worn with high-waisted pants and the vest is just covering the waistband.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Cavaliere said:


> A vest should have what is known as a 'touch' fit, being neither too tight nor loose.
> 
> The vest is the most difficult component of a suit...


YEH!

The chest is always the most difficult part of the vest. It bags a little at the armholes or under the arms if not properly edited. The tailoring for that is simple and inexpensive, so get a vest tailored down on the chest.

--Make sure the gut fits
--Tailor down the chest


----------



## mt_spiffy (Apr 12, 2008)

I always get my vests tailored, it's much cheaper than tailoring suits.


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

mt_spiffy said:


> I always get my vests tailored, it's much cheaper than tailoring suits.


+1

It should be simple to tailor the 38 to your liking.

Perry


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I prefer clothing that is roomier than many prefer, but a waistcoat (vest) should be short and snug and just cover the waistband of the trousers. As has been suggested, it shouldn't be difficult or costly to have it made smaller, if needed.

IMHO, it's also usually pointless to wear a waistcoat unless your trousers have a sufficient rise and you're wearing braces. Otherwise you have that abomination of shirt and tie protruding below your waistcoat.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Flanderian said:


> IMHO, it's also usually pointless to wear a waistcoat unless your trousers have a sufficient rise and you're wearing braces. Otherwise you have that abomination of shirt and tie protruding below your waistcoat.


Some on the forum _like _that look.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

JibranK said:


> Some on the forum _like _that look.


Kojak style, hum? *Oh, well! *


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

To small is worst than to big.


----------

